
OpenCat is a robotic kitten from the open source community - zerzeru
https://www.personalrobots.biz/opencat-robotic-kitten-from-the-opensource-community/
======
ocdtrekkie
As a note, HN frowns upon blogspam submissions (aka, reposting on your own
site and submitting it). Original sources are preferred. If you have original
work, articles, etc. posted on your site, it makes sense to submit, but
otherwise, you should submit the original article.

OpenCat was submitted to HN a year ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16466063](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16466063)

~~~
zerzeru
Hi ocdtrekkie, sorry for my enthusiasm but I think that it's not everyday that
we have robotic news! about opencat before only the code was shared now we
have the 3d printed stl file . so this is actually a news. Thanks!

